# Building work



## Saljp1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows how the building trade is doing at the moment? Costa blanca,Alicante areas?? 
Is there much work?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Saljp1 said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone knows how the building trade is doing at the moment? Costa blanca,Alicante areas??
> Is there much work?


In my town on the Costa Blanca there is pretty much no building happening. We still have almost empty apartment blocks from the 'boom' 
Yes some individual homes are being built, and some are having extensions, but whether there's enough work to go around existing local builders is doubtful


----------



## Saljp1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info!! Just wondering how easy it is to find work at the moment? We are currently thinking about a move to Spain and just doing some research on the employment and education,,, any information would be great, thank you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Saljp1 said:


> Thanks for the info!! Just wondering how easy it is to find work at the moment? We are currently thinking about a move to Spain and just doing some research on the employment and education,,, any information would be great, thank you


I'd look elsewhere, personally. There are a few tiny signs of economic recovery, but Spain still has 5 million people unemployed, of which an estimated 1,5 million formerly worked in construction. Plus there is an unknown quantity of school leavers who are being trained in building skills and will be coming into the job market in the next year or two. 

So you will be pretty far down the list when employers are hiring, especially if you don't speak fluent Spanish or have experience of Spanish building techniques (which are very different ...)


----------



## Saljp1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the response, is this the case for most trades or mainly the building? :+1:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Saljp1 said:


> Thanks for the response, is this the case for most trades or mainly the building? :+1:


Everything I'd have thought. 
Best advice is when the 3 million Spaniards start returning who left to find work abroad, then things will be picking up. I expect to have died before then.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Headline in The Times today: A third of all empty homes in Europe are found in Spain.

So it's hard to imagine a construction boom any time soon (understatement).

That said, I see that Taylor Wimpey have just cleared some land in Javea and put up a "coming soon" sign about apartments.

I don't expect to see very many Brit expats crawling over it though. Plenty of cheap labour is available here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Headline in The Times today: A third of all empty homes in Europe are found in Spain.
> 
> So it's hard to imagine a construction boom any time soon (understatement).
> 
> ...


Whereabouts?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Head along the coast road away from the port and it's about a block after the new road they've just completed (c/ vicenza?). Look between villas and you'll see a large billboard style sign on the edge of the land.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It depends on the OP's profession too.

Although there is very little activity at ground level in Spain, we should remember that the bigger Spanish construction and engineering companies are surviving the crisis by carrying out large projects abroad (Middle East and Africa mainly).

So although it is unlikely that this creates opoortunities for British brick layers, electricians or plumbers, the management side of things is actually quite good for us being native English speakers. The traditional Spanish company lacks middle and upper managers with good enough English to deal with these projects.

The down sides are that it would often involve extended stays in the country of the project, but at least it would get you an employemnt contract in Spain.

These positions do usually require fluent Spanish, and often French also.


----------



## Saljp1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, it's given us something to think about :+1:


----------

